# Orange Monster



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Just surfing the net and found this..............










twin screw down crowns with compass ring chapter ring looks cool and its orange!









Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That should carry a health warning... especially as I've just eaten


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Apparently it's a japan only model, not sure how true that is.

Bit Orange isn't it!

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure about that, I'm sure if you wanted one you should be able to find one if you look in the right place


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Might mention it to my missus ref my up and coming birthday, due a new Seiko anyway

do you lot like the twin crown's? or does it make the case look a bit fussy?

Andy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Not being a diver (of any description







), does orange actually work better (visibility) underwater than other colours?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> Might mention it to my missus ref my up and coming birthday, due a new Seiko anyway
> 
> do you lot like the twin crown's? or does it make the case look a bit fussy?
> 
> Andy


I don't think the twin crowns make the case look fussy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Apparently so makes it easier to view while diving, alot easier than looking at a black dial in murky conditions

Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Found one on ebay USA going for BIN of Â£120 including postage

Seems quite good value

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> Found one on ebay USA going for BIN of Â£120 including postage
> 
> Seems quite good value
> 
> Andy


Excellent you've found one, question is are you going to pull the trigger on it


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Found one on ebay USA going for BIN of Â£120 including postage
> ...


Not sure? the more I look at it the more I want It!

Must resist...................does look good though

Problem is getting the missus to contribute! apparently I spend to much on my 'obsession'!

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> Problem is getting the missus to contribute! apparently I spend to much on my 'obsession'!
> 
> Andy


That's the fun part







if she's not playing ball ask her how much she's got sitting around in shoes and handbags


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

loverly jubilee









looks awesome

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

How long did it take mrteatime to sniff out this orange Seiko! about 5mins!

Might wait till 710 goes to bed before raiding piggy bank! Ho hO HO!

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good man, keep us posted and hope to see pics soon


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Good man, keep us posted and hope to see pics soon


Will do dude!

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> How long did it take mrteatime to sniff out this orange Seiko! about 5mins!
> 
> Might wait till 710 goes to bed before raiding piggy bank! Ho hO HO!
> 
> Andy












i actually hung back a bit!

i was having a look at those yesterday........have a looky see here


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's not a diver, you don't need a compass diving. It's more of Monster/Atlas cross. Does anyone know the model number?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

bloody hell!

You are quick!

off the grid most of yesterday, did,nt see thread









Andy









Orange looks the best though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its the snm035/7 howard


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive been looking at zodiac watches recently they do some very nice orange watches, anyone else have ideas on them?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

What I've handled of them they aren't bad.

Good solid lumps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just when you think Seiko can`t possibly make a watch fuglier then the Monster they come out with that

monstrosity


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just when you think Seiko can`t possibly make a watch fuglier then the Monster they come out with that
> 
> monstrosity


did you have a bad experience with an orange monster earlier in life mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you think Seiko can`t possibly make a watch fuglier then the Monster they come out with that
> ...


My Therapist says I shouldn`t talk about it, that it`s more therapeutic to rant and rave maniacally every time Seiko Monsters, especially orange ones, are mentioned..._*Fecking pug ugly abominations that they are!!!*_
















There, I feel so much better now


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Fecking pug ugly abominations that they are!!!*


What did the pugster ever do to you?














Gerrim Stuart


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Fecking pug ugly abominations that they are!!!
> ...


Nowt wrong with the pugster, a fine chap


----------

